# studio fix fluid v. select spf 15 fluid



## stronqerx (Oct 2, 2008)

...........:


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2008)

they both have the same finish-natural matte-which looks like your skin but with a matte finish. 

select has a medium coverage where as SFF has medium-full.

SFF also runs a tad darker than other foundations, so if anything you'd be a lighter color in SFF than in select if not the same color.  plus, select tends to darken on the skin a few minutes after application, which makes matching a bit harder.

i hate select and think it should be dc'd.  i love SFF on all skin types and use this on everyone at the counter that wants more coverage.  i use it on all my freelance customers.

hope that helps.


----------



## BionicWoman (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_they both have the same finish-natural matte-which looks like your skin but with a matte finish. 

select has a medium coverage where as SFF has medium-full.

SFF also runs a tad darker than other foundations, so if anything you'd be a lighter color in SFF than in select if not the same color.  plus, select tends to darken on the skin a few minutes after application, which makes matching a bit harder.

i hate select and think it should be dc'd.  i love SFF on all skin types and use this on everyone at the counter that wants more coverage.  i use it on all my freelance customers.

hope that helps._

 
Actually, I find that SFF runs Lighter not Darker.
While I'm an NC43/44 in other foundations, I'm an NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks !


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 13, 2009)

..i switched to SFF and i feel the difference, it definitly has more coverage and it feels smoother when i apply it


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 14, 2009)

SFF is great if you find a shade. I'm ~ NW15, sometimes less, and there's no shade. Try NW20 and see how that shade works. If that one doesn't work, you'll have to find a new formula I'm afraid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





JF


----------



## Hilly (Jan 14, 2009)

Studio Fix compact gave me horrible acne. Yuck! I am sticking to Select SPF because I have oily skin.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Studio Fix compact gave me horrible acne. Yuck! I am sticking to Select SPF because I have oily skin._

 
Haven't tried the Studio Fix powder but the SFF actually broke me out when I first tried it. I ended up returning it even though I loved the the coverage and how well it matched my skin. The problem was that I wasn't using an oil based remover at the end of the day but just plain old face wash. After discovering that, I went out and bought a bottle of SFF again and again lol.

I've tried the Select Spf also and absolutely HATED it. I had to exchange it twice because the shades were running a bit lighter than SFF's shades. No matter how much I'd exfoliate, moisturize and primed my skin it always looked flaky, dry, cakey and just gross on me. It never seemed to last long enough on my face either, it somehow just like disappeared, even with powder. I gave it many chances for a while but couldn't take it anymore and B2M'ed it and just stuck to SFF.


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 20, 2009)

I love the Select SPF! I have no problems with breaking out, and the coverage is perfect for me (I have pretty good skin, so I don´t like to have full coverage), I usually put a light coat of MSF natural on top. I have NC 15 and 20 and blend them together in the winter for the right shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don´t have a problem with it getting darker after a few minutes...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol is there a special secret trick to making Select Spf work and look good? Cause if there is I dont think I've discovered it lol. I really wanted it to work so I could have something lighter than SFF for lazy low maintenance days where I still have to go out.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 20, 2009)

I just tried the Studio Fix Fluid, and I am in love!!!

It's much better than the Select SPF 15 I used about two years or so ago.


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Lol is there a special secret trick to making Select Spf work and look good? Cause if there is I dont think I've discovered it lol. I really wanted it to work so I could have something lighter than SFF for lazy low maintenance days where I still have to go out._

 
I don´t think there is any special trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It´s just different what works for people (and how you like your skin to look...). The only thing is that I don´t like to use to much product, if I want full coverage, I will use Studio Tech or SFF. 

I just use the 187 or sometimes if I´m lazy the 182 (same as a use for my MSF, ergo just one dirty brush..haha), I really don´t use a lot. One thing i have found is to put less in the brush and just do one spot at a time, not putting it on all over the face and then blend, because it dries really quickly (and then can get cakey). 

Hope that helps


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 20, 2009)

select is not water resistant, if you sweat the shade will look lighter and then come off. studio fix holds up better, but the shades run darker.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinnsla* 

 
_I don´t think there is any special trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It´s just different what works for people (and how you like your skin to look...). The only thing is that I don´t like to use to much product, if I want full coverage, I will use Studio Tech or SFF. 

I just use the 187 or sometimes if I´m lazy the 182 (same as a use for my MSF, ergo just one dirty brush..haha), I really don´t use a lot. One thing i have found is to put less in the brush and just do one spot at a time, not putting it on all over the face and then blend, because it dries really quickly (and then can get cakey). 

Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that was what I was doing wrong, thanks! I would just use my 187 and dab all over my face and then would use the brush to blend it out. It never would turn out looking good lol. 

I think I should just stick to a tinted moisturizer with tinted powder on top if I want something lighter than the SFF from now on.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_select is not water resistant, if you sweat the shade will look lighter and then come off. studio fix holds up better, but the shades run darker._

 
Yep! The Select Spf never seem to last much longer than an hour or so on my face before going bye byes! Dont really have much of an issue with the SFF when it comes to that as long as I apply powder on top and blot throughout the day.


----------



## 06290714 (Jan 21, 2009)

studio fix fluid and studio select spf was the same for me vs color. i'm an nc30 and both matched. i used select for a minimal period because i think i was allergic to it however when i did use it was great. minimal coverage and felt so lightweight. i have fairly good skin so it felt great. studio fix fluid is great but has a lot of coverage..i tend to use this when i'm out and about. i would LOVE to go back to select but i'm afraid!


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 18, 2009)

I was using the nw20 in select...so when i switched over to studio fix fluid i thought i would be nw20 and it matched perfectly, but that was during the summer. I was told it runs darker and so during the winter i have to go lighter to nw15.


----------

